# brambleberry silicone mold sale



## lionprincess00 (Feb 13, 2015)

I realize they've had problems recently, but I have a few items I come here for, and the slab mold was one of them. So I thought I'd post the sale details for anyone else needing a deal on silicone molds. So funny I posted about my mold like 2 days ago getting messed up from overheating, and then this came out lol! At least I really need a replacement so I can justify making yet another purchase.

BRAMBLE BERRY SALE
From noon (PST) Tuesday, February 17th until noon (PST) Wednesday, February 18th, all Original Silicone Molds are 25% off with the code: COLORMOLD. We also threw in the Triangle Spatula because it is a wonderful tool that is underappreciated.


----------



## Logansama (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! I thought I'd imagined hearing about the sale. LOL!


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks! I want the 9 cube and a tall 12" loaf molds!


----------



## Teahouse (Feb 16, 2015)

augh! just when I already placed an order for molds just yesterday! this comes out!??


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have my order in my cart just waiting!!  I am getting two of the triangle spatulas.  I can see myself using them a lot.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 17, 2015)

I bought both of the slab molds way back when. Adore them both. Highly recommend.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2015)

*faints* I just got a shipping notice for the mold I ordered on Tuesday. It's only Thursday!! Maybe they brought in some extra help.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2015)

I got a shipping notice yesterday.  That's a first for sure.  Usually takes a week to ship and then another 4 days to get to me.  Yay, maybe I'll have it soon.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yup, me too* order Tuesday, shipping notification Wednesday, and out on Thursday, est arrival next Tuesday. That's a fix I'd say!!


----------

